# R33 GT-R Swedish



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello!

Here's a few pics on my car, they are of pretty poor quality but when the car is finished it will roll out for a few photosessions! The pic of the engine bay is how it looked last summer, it's completely different now with a lot of paintwork and some polished stuff.

The engine broke down last summer, and is now at the end of a rebuilding wich has been expensive. So i hope it will hold out a bit longer this time  .

Here's the specs!

Engine&clutch (more below):

Thrust exhaust
Custom downpipe 
Custom manifold (xspower) 
HKS oil radiator
HKS oilrelocation kit 
Pipercross Breeather 
Apexi 4 row IC 
Autronic SM2 with cdi ignition
Nismo 600 cc injectors
Nismo fuelpump
Tial wastegate 44mm 
Tial bow 50mm 
N1 Waterpump
A BIG alu-radiator with flexalite fankit (2 electric fans)
Tomei Poncams 260/9.15 
Tomei, timing belt things.. Those which are atatched to the cams 
ARP bolted head
Exedy clutch 2disc

This has been bought and done this winter to my the engine!:

R34 GT-R -02 engine block -87mm newly drilled and horned
CP pistons weightadjusted&balanced
Verdi rods weightadjusted&balanced
Hardened crank, and balanced
Tomei oilpump & restrictors (1.5mm front&rear)
Tomei buffleplate kit
ACL Calico coated main&rod bearings
Nismo Timing belt
Greddy oilcatchtank
Tomei 1.5mm MLS 
The head is cleaned and measured
NEW Garrett GT35R .62a/r
The oil pan has been expanded with 1.9l
Also a external 13mm oilreturn from the head
And lot more..


Chassies:

Cusco coilovers
Nismo strut braces front&rear uniballs etc etc.. there's more stuff but i have no idea of what they names are in english  

18"*9.5" Ace with 265-35/18" Yokohama Advan A048.
DBA brake discs with Porsche brakes. Carbotech break pads, same thing here there's more things i don't know the name of. CE28N 19*9.5 is planned in this summer to fill out a bit more. Also a paintjob to white is planned but that can wait until next winter.

Complete doluck, with carbon hood and rear wing (painted).


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

thats mindblowing!

wow!! jaw droppingly beautiful!


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice engine, Now just take the body kit off.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

VGLover said:


> Nice engine, Now just take the body kit off.


Not to your taste then?.....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

VGLover said:


> Nice engine, Now just take the body kit off.


i think the Do luck kit looks quite nice actually, i suppose the owner does aswell!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

The kit is on the edge, especially the front bumper but I do quite like it!

Nice car mate!


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

You must paint it White mate.Show uss the photo you did on Photoshop.


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Never in my life that i would take this bodykit off , without theese "fat" skirts etc the R33 sometimes looks a bit naked.

Oskarsson, Yes (ja) capten!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

White is the best color for the R33 :smokin:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

It does look much better in white. Only bad point is the wing as it is a bit too big for me but very nice spec and turbo. Have fun with it


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice but dude, having porsche written all over your brakes is just wrong!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Actually the white looks really good.


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments , 
2 of my better friends are carpainters, so it's cheap to get it resprayed with good results.


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone here got an idea of what make these rims could be? They were fitted on my car when it came to Sweden, big mistake that the owner back then thought they were ugly and sold them to an metal industry.

I would really like to find similar rims to mine, of course 19" as they are on these 2 pics.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

good to see another R33 on here!! bodykit not to my taste - well, tbh, the front bumper is the thing I don't like, but welcome aboard!


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

I would rather have it white.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome and looks great! :clap:


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

where in sweden is this little baby been hiding? shall we have a meet in sweden?


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

70kilometers east of Gothenburg  so its far away from Stockholm. I hope i have it running for Japmeet, Gatebill norway etc.


----------

